# Rider told me you can tip in the app



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

She clicks on the trip and then tells Uber how much to add to the fare. She tipped me in cash.

Any if you driver/riders tried this?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

coughcoughbullshitcoughcough


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Can any rider try this and let us know ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

no such thing
sorry

and i also would love to exit out and not leave any stars (1 or whatever)

but uber forces passengers to rate (read somewhere on here that thats not the case)

so now,

i just leave 4 if i ever feel a driver is shitty and everyone else gets five b/c uber sucks.

the company not the drivers.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I use Uber all the time as a pax when I plan on drinking. I know the pax app pretty well. In San Diego this is not a feature.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Can you complain about a fare? And instead of complaining and asking for a refund ask to add a tip?

Drivers have an "I had a problem with this fare" option.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

If you thought what she was saying was true, I'm afraid I got some BAD NEWS for you!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can any rider try this and let us know ?


They're thinking of the uber taxi tipping. There is NO tipping with regular uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can you complain about a fare? And instead of complaining and asking for a refund ask to add a tip?
> 
> Drivers have an "I had a problem with this fare" option.


The next trip I take (only 2 do far, to and from discount tire when I had to get to work and had a,slow leak) I plan on emailing uber and asking them to increase the fare to tip the driver. Just want to see what they say. Gonna use my mom's account I set up so it's not on mine. But unless I get another nail in a tire and have to be somewhere that won't be soon. When I get service I just wait for the car.

I don't drink so...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The next trip I take (only 2 do far, to and from discount tire when I had to get to work and had a,slow leak) I plan on emailing uber and asking them to increase the fare to tip the driver. Just want to see what they say. Gonna use my mom's account I set up so it's not on mine. But unless I get another nail in a tire and have to be somewhere that won't be soon. When I get service I just wait for the car.
> 
> I don't drink so...


I wear Depends, wouldn't even know if I had a slow leak!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wear Depends, wouldn't even know if I had a slow leak!


TMI!


----------

